# Sticky  December 2003 Recall



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Recall Alert: INFINITI G35, INFINITI I35, INFINITI M45, INFINITI Q45, NISSAN 350Z, NISSAN ALTIMA, NISSAN MAXIMA, NISSAN SENTRA
Owner Notification Date: Dec 02, 2003
Number of Units Potentially Affected: 630000
Component Description: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING
NHTSA Campaign Number: 03V455000 Schedule an Appointment

Description of Recall Campaign: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS.
THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.

DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING DECEMBER 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Recall Alert: NISSAN SENTRA
Owner Notification Date: Dec 02, 2003
Number of Units Potentially Affected: 276000
Component Description: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:IGNITION:MODULE
NHTSA Campaign Number: 03V477000 Schedule an Appointment

Description of Recall Campaign: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE QG18DE ENGINE OR QR25DE ENGINES, THE FOAM MATERIAL USED FOR THE INTERIOR LINING OF THE ELECTRONIC CONTROL MODULE (ECM) BOX OUT-GASES SULFUR AS IT CURES.
IF ONE OF THE RESISTORS INSIDE THE ECM HAS A CRACK ON THE SURFACE COATING, THE GAS MAY CAUSE CORROSION OF THE RESISTOR. THIS COULD CAUSE THE MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LIGHT TO COME ON, POOR DRIVABILITY (IDLE INSTABILITY, POOR ACCELERATOR), OR THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.

DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE INSIDE LINING MATERIAL FROM THE ECM BOX. OWNER NOTIFICATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING DECEMBER 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261.


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

I got rid of my Ford truck because I was tired of the dealer and the recalls and warranty stuff! 

This isn't cool!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SilverBullitt03 said:


> I got rid of my Ford truck because I was tired of the dealer and the recalls and warranty stuff!
> 
> This isn't cool!!



same boat, my saturn was in and out of the shop, went with a max next and loved the VQ, no probs at all (cept a new clutch at 115K, with 3 people learning stick on the car- I guess you cant have everything) the spec was the next nissan car i had, i guss there is a "few" bugs in the new 2.5 liter four banger... some bugs still being worked out... shouldnt this crap be done with in its 3rd model year of production!!!


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

SilverBullitt03 said:


> I got rid of my Ford truck because I was tired of the dealer and the recalls and warranty stuff!
> 
> This isn't cool!!


 :thumbdwn: Yeah i agree......i know its a new car and expected a reacall, but not every month.......hmmmmmm i should have bought my hemi truck!


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

*?*



tekmode said:


> Recall Alert: INFINITI G35, INFINITI I35, INFINITI M45, INFINITI Q45, NISSAN 350Z, NISSAN ALTIMA, NISSAN MAXIMA, NISSAN SENTRA
> Owner Notification Date: Dec 02, 2003
> Number of Units Potentially Affected: 630000
> Component Description: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING
> ...



Maybe I missed it, but does the first recall apply to the 2.0--SR20DE, specfically a 2001 SE?

Thanks,
Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

*2004*

do any of these recalls affect the 2004 spec-v???


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

2000 Sentra Se (sr20de) Been In The Shop For A Ac Line & A Starter (warranty) 86k & She Hits 6250 Shifts Every Day So Not All New Cars Have Issues (this Is Comming From A Ase Cert Tech Do The Little Mantance Things The'll Run 4 Ever, Unless Its A Ford)


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

I bought my 02 Spec V in November of 2001; shouldn't I have gotten a recall notice? I've gotten them in the past; strange. 

My SE-R sees 6250RPM every time I drive it; it does use a little oil but otherwise has been running great the last 32k miles. That is with three thousand mile oil changes with Mobil 1 and Nissan brand filters. I'm not too pleased with the oil burning; but it's only about a fourth of a quart every three thousand miles, so it's not like I have constantly add oil to it.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm in the same boat, I never received a recall notice on my 02 GXE, and it has been nearly two months, since the recall came out. If it wasn't for the forums here, I would have probablly never found out.

Update: Called Nissan, and they were going to look in to why I never received my notice (If they did that, pigs will fly).


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Got some info about Nissan on this recall*

I dropped my Sentra off yesterday on the Cam Sensor and ECU recall. I talked to the service manager Dave, who was helping me on trying to get my fender fix. He stated to me, Nissan was taking there time to send out recall notices, due to the scope of how many Sentras have these problems. They didn't want a mad rush at the Service departments.

That was the reason why I didn't get my notice, and also, my sentra is one of the last 02's off the line.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

estrauss11 said:


> I dropped my Sentra off yesterday on the Cam Sensor and ECU recall. I talked to the service manager Dave, who was helping me on trying to get my fender fix. He stated to me, Nissan was taking there time to send out recall notices, due to the scope of how many Sentras have these problems. They didn't want a mad rush at the Service departments.
> 
> That was the reason why I didn't get my notice, and also, my sentra is one of the last 02's off the line. This is downright stinks in my book, my wifes 94 Sentra LE never had a recall or anything else on it.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Just got my car back from dealership*

here is where I posted the outcomes of the recalls being fixed.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=452258&postcount=10

Eric :thumbup:


----------



## Exbauer (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know. I have not received mine either.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

Exbauer said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I have not received mine either.


Just remember to get the recall info from
http://www.nissanusa.com
Then click on Owning > Recalls, choose your model and year and look at the recall and see if your Sentra is affected. Then print the recall(s), by highlighting the recall text, then File > Print (make sure you choose Print Selection options) and then print out the recall(s). Then contact your local dealership and schedule an appointment, you should have it back the same day.
I hope this helps.

Eric :thumbup:


----------



## rpaquet (Mar 19, 2004)

*Ecu Recall*

I got the recall work done yesterday. I've also been experiencing sputtering or near stall when shifting to drive and when cold. Also, check engine light was on. I was hoping to identify the problem when they did the recall work. The light came back on today. How can I get the trouble codes (flash codes)? It's a 2000 Sentra GXE.


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

*O2, cat, or computer?*

Over 2 years ago the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light went on. Took it the mechanic got a new 02 sensor. Light was still on, he didn't know what it was. I didn't do anything about it for two years. Car runs excellent. Went for a recall earlier this year Nissan said that it is the oxygen sensor. Didn't get it fixed. Went for inspection in May. Failed. Reason p0420. Went back to NISSAN, they said they couldn't fix it cause they are not authorized by the state to do emission work once the car failed inspection. I later went to 3 mechanics, this is what they told me. It needs a new cat converter. It needs an 02 sensor. It need a new computer. Question number one: Is the computer in a car called ECU? Is that what they mean when they talk about ECU? the computer of the car? Does anyone know anything about this. Has anyone had the same problem?
Thank you.  





rpaquet said:


> I got the recall work done yesterday. I've also been experiencing sputtering or near stall when shifting to drive and when cold. Also, check engine light was on. I was hoping to identify the problem when they did the recall work. The light came back on today. How can I get the trouble codes (flash codes)? It's a 2000 Sentra GXE.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm confused. Read your emissions warranty. I acually don't know it, but 7 years 70K miles is becoming really standard. I think the EPA might acually push that one.

If your waranty papers say your problems is covered and Nissan doesn't, then simply contact the EPA.

I'm reading way too many post latly about Nissan tring to get out of covering failures. Nissan is doing a Mitsubishi. If Nissan keeps this up, they won't be able to sell cars without doing 0 payments o intrest shit. That worked out really well. Our spec v is the first and only Nissan we have ever owned. Nissan is not the same company at all. After owning a spec v, I am in the domestic market now. Geez.


----------



## Sigfod (Sep 27, 2004)

Mine has been in the shop for, well ,nothing have 55k and lots of mods. I have run synthetic and MOA since I hit 1000 miles. ANd synthetic Trans fluid since 10k.


ted02rs said:


> 2000 Sentra Se (sr20de) Been In The Shop For A Ac Line & A Starter (warranty) 86k & She Hits 6250 Shifts Every Day So Not All New Cars Have Issues (this Is Comming From A Ase Cert Tech Do The Little Mantance Things The'll Run 4 Ever, Unless Its A Ford)


----------



## feomateo (Oct 3, 2004)

matty said:


> Over 2 years ago the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light went on. Took it the mechanic got a new 02 sensor. Light was still on, he didn't know what it was. I didn't do anything about it for two years. Car runs excellent. Went for a recall earlier this year Nissan said that it is the oxygen sensor. Didn't get it fixed. Went for inspection in May. Failed. Reason p0420. Went back to NISSAN, they said they couldn't fix it cause they are not authorized by the state to do emission work once the car failed inspection. I later went to 3 mechanics, this is what they told me. It needs a new cat converter. It needs an 02 sensor. It need a new computer. Question number one: Is the computer in a car called ECU? Is that what they mean when they talk about ECU? the computer of the car? Does anyone know anything about this. Has anyone had the same problem?
> Thank you.


It probably isn't the cat because I got that fixed by the dealership and the stupid check engine light is still on.


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

nypdgirl said:


> :thumbdwn: Yeah i agree......i know its a new car and expected a reacall, but not every month.......hmmmmmm i should have bought my hemi truck!


Hemi trucks, huh? Aren't those the ones being recalled because the wheels are falling off..?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I think they said that before the Dodge recall was posted 
and our cars arent bad at all...their recalls are minor compared to other severe safety recalls.


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

feomateo said:


> It probably isn't the cat because I got that fixed by the dealership and the stupid check engine light is still on.


The ECU is the computer. My engine light went on, too; the car drove fine so I ignored it for a week or so. Then the car started driving REAL bad; low power, erratic revs, the works. The dealer said there was a recall for the ECU (this is mentioned many times throughout this chatroom), something about the insulation breaking down and messing up the components. Anyhow, long story short, the new ECU (computer) did the trick. This is an official recall so there should be no charge and it fixes the problem. Now, if they can just do a recall on the smelly heater coil...


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

ewraven said:


> I bought my 02 Spec V in November of 2001; shouldn't I have gotten a recall notice? I've gotten them in the past; strange.
> 
> My SE-R sees 6250RPM every time I drive it; it does use a little oil but otherwise has been running great the last 32k miles. That is with three thousand mile oil changes with Mobil 1 and Nissan brand filters. I'm not too pleased with the oil burning; but it's only about a fourth of a quart every three thousand miles, so it's not like I have constantly add oil to it.



well damn. . . if you are reachin 6k rpm everytime you drive it. . . of course you are going to have some oil burn off. and besides. . . . forth of a quart is nothing. . . .that won't even bring most cars from Max to the half mark for oil level. 

and if you want to give your car a KYjelly feeling. . . give it some LUCAS synthetic oil additive :banhump: :balls:


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

*Does this affect 2002 Sentra XE ???*

Does this recall include the 2002 Sentra XE?


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*poor idle at correct rpm...make sense..*

I was searching the forums about poor idle on the 2.5 Nissan SER Spec v, quick notes: the car is 2002 with 31K miles. I’m running the NGK plugs, car well taken care of, normal oil changes and upkeep.

I have had an AEM CAI for some time without any issues. In the mornings, when I go to warm the car up, I let it do it’s thing to just under 1k rpm before I leave to work. I noticed that the car idles at the rpm that is should, but it just isn’t smooth. The idle seems erratic. It’ doesn’t bounce all over the place, it just is not smooth! It isn’t until I actually drive the car a little, or down the road a bit, when the rpm finally smoothes out.

Question: why when the car first starts out, you know, just getting up in the morning to go to work, is the idle not smooth? Second, why would it take a little driving down the road to smooth out at the stoplight all of a sudden? It doesn’t make sense. Is it the computer, sensors, doesn’t know what the hell to do during cold driving/mornings. It goes through this same routine if it be 30 degrees or 70 degrees outside…suggestions anyone..

jsee


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Considering you are in Cali, I dont think this is a cold start issue...it could be related to grounding. Are you throwing any codes?


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac, no - i do not think it is related to cold weather either, it has the rough idle at start up every day. It even does this if i go into work for a few hours, then go out for lunch.. I can expect rough idle until I drive it down the road.

What would be the grounding issue? I have not had the car hooked up to a computer yet to read any codes, but it's been doing this for a while...I just never thought anything of it until i saw the NHTSA and TSB issue numbers on it.

Is or has anyone else had this issue.. also.. after it figures out what it wants to do, it seems as though it wants to idle between 50 to 100 rps higher sometimes.


----------



## '03sentra (Jul 20, 2005)

*Recall notice*

I have a 2003 GXE sentra. Would this be included in the recalls? thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, call nissan to see if your vin is included.


----------



## Wononone (Sep 18, 2005)

*recall*

I checked the nissan site for the recall and it said there was nothing for my sentra right now. although i think i'll still call and make sure - rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought mine used. How do I find out if it had the recall work done? Its a 2002 SER


----------



## guam_nismo (Feb 18, 2007)

what about an 04 1.8s bought in 03


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have an 03 Sentra B15. My car shows the same problems as described here in the forum. My issue is that I dont live in the US. does the recall apply? I took it to the local dealer and the repair costs are outrageous (2,500 Us$) and I am fairly sure they're trying to rip me off.
Any ideas? alternatives (in case the recall does not apply)??


----------



## garthhh (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I had a nice experience with the ECM recall today. I was on the highway doing about 75 when I all of a sudden have no power and lose about 20 MPH. I was lucky to avoid an accident. Also, Nissan read me off their recall info and said "At low speeds this could cause the engine to stop, increasing the risk of an accident." Well, 75 MPH isn't exactly a low speed, so I'll make sure I get my two cents in when I get this fixed. I'm driving an 04 Spec V, by the way.


----------

